# whole grain flours:  uses?



## billmac (Sep 2, 2005)

I'd like to start keeping various flours around the house.  Can someone give me ideas as to their uses?  My local co-op has the following:

masa
chapati
whole wheat
buckwheat
rye
spelt
oat (I think)

I'd like to use these without adding white flour if possible.

I've used masa already, to make tortillas.  I plan to use the whole wheat for tortillas also.  Obviously bread is an option, but I'm not a bread maker, so I've got to work up to that.  Buckwheat seems to be a natural for pancakes but all the recipes I've found use white flour or even (ugh) soy flour.

A little white flour won't kill me.  It's just the principle.

Thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 2, 2005)

Using Google and entering xxxxx recipes gave me results but I can't speak to their relevace for you. Check it out.

You may find you have to use some white flour along with these others as it provides essential elements (gluten) for leavened products such as breads and cakes.


----------



## johnjohn (Sep 3, 2005)

Do they have the "white whole-wheat"?  I just found it at my local "Henry's" (Wild Oats) specialty grocery store.  They didn't have it bulk, but they carried the King Arthur version.  Trying right now with my italian-style whole-wheat rustic loaf.

I too am not a big fan of pure white flour products.  Interferes with my digestion.


----------

